# Documentary on BBC Iplayer



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Just thought I would share this link about surrogacy in India - a 23 minute documentary called 'womb for rent' - very interesting

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p00hsvx9/Your_World_Womb_For_Rent/

/links


----------

